
Nheko-Reborn: continuing support of the popular Matrix client - redsky17
https://github.com/Nheko-Reborn/nheko
======
redsky17
I recently created a fork of the popular nheko Matrix client. It was a shame
that such a promising project was left to wither away. I'm hoping to garner
community support so that Matrix can live on as a community project. To that
end, I've set up a GitHub organization that I hope people will join to keep
progress moving forward on the client.

Right now, I am trying to get all of the various accounts set up to migrate
the CI portions to accounts that the org can contribute to. The next step will
be to start addressing some of the open issues remaining on the mujx
repository. I'm focusing on the bugs for now, and then feature requests will
follow.

As a long-time lurker on hackernews, I figured this might be a project that
the folks here would be interested in contributing to, or at least being aware
of.

Come join us at #nheko-reborn:matrix.org on Matrix!

